# Fischen in Israel



## Camouflage (9. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Sportsfreunde,
werde demnächst für längere Zeit Israel bereisen, konnte aber bisher keine Infos bezüglich Möglichkeiten zum Fischen, geschweige denn über die dort geltenden Bestimmungen finden,...
;+
Das was ich finden konnte sind lediglich ein paar wenige Links zu Ferienwohnungen bei denen Angeln als Freizeitaktivität genannt wird,...
Diese sind aber alle nicht grade sehr informativ,...  
Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich hier bis Oktober noch die ein oder andere Info erhalten könnte.  #6
Herzlichst,
Nils


----------



## GiantKiller (11. August 2009)

*AW: Fischen in Israel*

im toten meer gibts nichts zu fangen und entlag der mittelmeerküste auch recht wenig, dank der vielen abwässer die israel einleitet...


----------



## Camouflage (11. August 2009)

*AW: Fischen in Israel*

danke für die info,..
auch wenn sie mich nicht grad in verzüvkung versetzt,.. ;-)
*lach*
mal davon abgesehn das ich mich vom gaza streifen fern halten werde/sollte, gibt es denn keine brauhbaren infos????
das einzige was mir bisher einfällt, zumal ich beim durchstöbern des netzes kaum was finde, sind der see genezaret und der jordan,....
kann doch nicht sein das noch niemand da gefischt hat,...
hab mir gestern sogar auf ... ne doku über jaffa mitgeschnitten, aber darin ging es mehr um künstler und das nachtleben, als um den ältesten hafen des mittelmeeres,....
was am MM machbar ist und was nicht, darüber bin ich mir im klaren, aber wie stehts mit dem süßwasser aus?
weiß da wirklich niemand was zu berichten????
wär ja ziemlich peinlich falls ich echt auf die bibel und deren geschichten über den see genezareth zurückgreifgen müsste,...
*grins*
aber um das mal klar zu stellen, werd nicht versuchen übers wasser zu gehn,... ;-)
*lach*
liebe grüße,
nils


liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## zander-ralf (11. August 2009)

*AW: Fischen in Israel*

Moin Nils,

ich würde mich auch nicht den Palästinenser-Reservaten nähern.
Vielleicht kommst Du ja noch an den Golf von Akaba, da soll man Tauchen und Angeln können.
Pass aber bloß mit den Bestimmungen auf. Nicht, dass Du von den Ober-Rassisten auch eingepfercht wirst!:q:q:q  

Shalom und fette Beute,
zander-ralf


----------



## Michel81 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Fischen in Israel*

beim fly fishing rabbi gibts drei artikel: salzwasser, süßwasser und tackleshops:

http://theflyfishingrabbi.blogspot.com/2009/01/fishing-in-israel-part-2-fresh-water.html


----------



## Dart (11. August 2009)

*AW: Fischen in Israel*



Camouflage schrieb:


> ....zumal ich beim durchstöbern des netzes kaum was finde, sind der see genezaret und der jordan,....


Wenn du mit deutschen Suchbegriffen googelst, bist du wohl wahrlich in der Wüstenlandschaft Israels gelandet.
Versuch mal "Fishing Israel" da kommen schon Treffer, selbst zu einem Angelforum in Israel...gleich auf der ersten Seite.
Shalom und Petriee:q
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## ullsok (12. August 2009)

*AW: Fischen in Israel*

Am besten stellst du deine Frage mal hier:
http://www.verticaljigging.com/
Ich denke, hier wirst du sicherlich eine Antwort bekommen.#6


----------

